

Free as in Freedom : Richard Stallman - nishantmodak
http://oreilly.com/openbook/freedom/ch01.html

======
yyztech
I still have my hardcover copy of this book, while I wouldn't say I agree with
his stance on several issues, the world needs its extremists.

Here's a review I wrote on it a few years back:
[http://www.yyztech.ca/posts/books/free-as-in-freedom-
richard...](http://www.yyztech.ca/posts/books/free-as-in-freedom-richard-
stallman%E2%80%99s-crusade-for-free-software/)

